# Our new 28RS-S



## Tootster (Aug 28, 2004)

It looks like I will be an official member this Thursday. I signed the papers at the Richmond Va. RV show for a 28RSS they have on their lot. If everything goes right, we should be trying it out over the long holiday weekend.

My wife has already started shopping for pots, pans and dishes. The kids are really excited and they haven't even seen it yet. I will use the PDI list I found on this site although the salesman said they will go over everything with me along with the tech that does their inspection.

Any suggestions for a first timer?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I bought mine in Canada being Canadian and all so the $$ will not match up. I saved a ton of $$ by buying the TT during our Nov RV show.

We looked a TT for 2 years before deciding on the Outback. We finally started to deal in July and could not come to an agreement with the dealer on $$. (We walked away)

In nov during the RV show we saw the a dealer with Outbacks and he gave us a price that was $5000 less then the best price we could get in July. The ironic part it ended up being the same dealer but a different sales guy









That is how we ended up with our Outback. We had everything included into our price (tax, w/d bars, brake controller, tire covers, cords, hoses etc)

Thor


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

We too are picking up our 28rss today and are paying $19,800 without tax. Includes $100 GC for their store. West coast typically pays 1000 to 1500 more due to shipping cost. You should be able to get the hitch system for less ($500-$600) and maybe get them down to $19,000. Tell your dealer if a small west coast dealer can do 19,800, he should be able to lower your cost. Pull up Lakeshore RV in Michigan on the web and bring their quote of 18,000! Good Luck, looking forward to your posts and mods!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

For pricing guides, Lakeshore RV is the place to check, they almost always have the lowest prices on Outbacks anyof of us have found on the net. For an Equalizer hitch though they run $399 at RVWholesalers.com and they also sell the Prodigy Brake controller for $99.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Any suggestions for a first timer?


Have Fun! and welcome to the party.

Make sure you have a good hitch set up. With that 28'er, your going to want a good WD hitch, and sway control to boot. Don't let the salesman tell you a single friction sway bar will be fine. For something that long your going to want a Dual Cam HP from Reese/Draw-Tite, or an Equal-i-zer Brand setup as a minimum. There are plenty of folks here that have one or the other, and can answer any questions you might have.

Tim


----------



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

It looks like we will not be the only new Outback campers out this coming weekend. We signed papers Saturday and should be hearing from the dealership this morning. We had four to choose between with the 28BHS being the largest and we fell in love with it. Congratulations!


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

Congrats on the new trailer! My wife wanted the 28BHS, but I pouted and got my way with the RLS!! LOL with just 1 child traveling with us now, the couch bed serves well , and gives us a bigger living area!BTW, Camper Louise.. Love the pic, AWESOME TRUCK!!we have put about 8k miles on our Outback since last sept, and our trip the 24th to lower michigan will make 5 in the yearwe've had it. Absolutely love it. Good luck to all of you "NEWBIES"! and enjoy your trailers, Jerry


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on the new Outback! The shopping spree will be lots of fun as you outfit the new TT. Glad you joined us!


----------

